# Why did YOU choose that face?



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm curious to know why you chose that face when you started your town. Was there something that has a meaning to you, do you like it, does it make your mayor look good, etc?

http://www.jvgs.net/new-leaf-face-guide.htm
Use that site above to copy the image URL on what face your Mayor has and explain why you chose it.

To me, I went with these eyes. 

Why? Because they just look too perfect and its so me. I know its the alternative version to the SSB villager's eyes, but I just loved it so much I had to pick them. Plus it looks cute on my mayor.

Now its your turn! Explain here.


----------



## Raffy (Apr 19, 2015)

It's the same face as the SSB one (right?)
I don't even see my face anymore because of my swirly glasses thing that covers my eyes.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 19, 2015)

Matroyshka_Kat said:


> It's the same face as the SSB one (right?)
> I don't even see my face anymore because of my swirly glasses thing that covers my eyes.


Yes, that's correct. If you're talking about the revealed/main variant, then yes.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 19, 2015)

I chose this face:

View attachment 91152

 I find it adorable how nonchalant the face looks and it resembles how my eyes look most of the time as well.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 19, 2015)

I didn't really choose this face, I just answered Rover normally.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 19, 2015)

mmm, I dunno. I was thinking of going with something different this time, but something about these eyes... I just like them the best.


----------



## Laudine (Apr 19, 2015)

I have this face





Before I bought the game, I looked through all possible faces. That face stuck to me the most so I went with it. I think it's the prettiest out of the bunch.


----------



## tumut (Apr 19, 2015)

I have the same one as you, I had no idea about the face mechanics or anything so I didn't really choose my face. But it's probably my favorite.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 19, 2015)

I chose this one because I wanted something new and different.


----------



## Cure Whip (Apr 19, 2015)

Eyeliner game is on point.


----------



## behth (Apr 19, 2015)

'Tis me. I just answered Rover's questions with what I felt like I would normally say, and I didn't look hideous so I stuck with it.


----------



## Flowergender (Apr 19, 2015)

I chose the female version as OP's. For the same reason too, those were my favorite eyes.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm resetting and I'm currently stuck between these eyes;



and these eyes.



I've always stuck with the first one because I never really gave it any thought, but now I'm not sure.  I love them both!  ; o ;


----------



## Locket (Apr 19, 2015)

MadisonCrossing said:


> I'm resetting and I'm currently stuck between these eyes;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the second one (the first has ugly hair)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have the first one as quoted

I just picked randomly


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 19, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> I like the second one (the first has ugly hair)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



True, but you can change their hair anyway.  Still, the second one's eyes look more realistic...hmm I'm leaning more towards that one.  I need a change too honestly


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 19, 2015)

I didn't even know that you could change your face based on your answers to Rover until I joined this forum.  *The more you know*


----------



## Bella's Potatoes (Apr 19, 2015)

I use different faces depending on the theme of my character, and my character now is what i consider pretty basic so i chose the AAA standard face. For other residents i just choose what i think would suit their theme best (fairytale, nature, kawaii, etc)


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2015)

I have the slanty eyed one, fourth one down, cos it looked the most asian to me & I am asian

Could have chosen ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) face but nah


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 19, 2015)

Because it's the greatest in Koridai, or else you will die.


----------



## roseflower (Apr 19, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> I didn't really choose this face, I just answered Rover normally.



I chose this one as well, because it is the same face my Wild World player character has. 
The eyes are just beautiful and look very friendly to me c:


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 19, 2015)

I just answered Rover honestly and I got this one:







I actually am really happy with it. ^_^


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 20, 2015)

I picked the face that looked the most like me I guess. My eyes are quite almond-shaped so I picked this face: 



I love it <3

My second Mayor I picked a face that I'd never seen before, so I went with this one and I think it's really cute:


----------



## crossinganimal (Apr 20, 2015)

I chose AAA as my mayor because I had it in my first town in wild world  nostalgia


----------



## Aeryka (Apr 20, 2015)

I chose this one because I think it's adorable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The first time around I answered accordingly and got eyes that I was okay with but not extremely happy about.


----------



## MrFrond (Apr 20, 2015)

I went with this one: 




I don't know about you guys, but I just adore sleepy looking eyes. That and uniquely colored eyelids! So yeah! Those two elements together...Just! How could I resist? I'm surprised I don't see this one around more often. Both male and female versions of this face are extremely adorable. It's fitting for our busy (and probably tired) mayors!


----------



## jcnorn (Apr 20, 2015)

I chose this one:


Before I reset I had a different face, the girl AAA-face and was visiting a friend who had the female slanted eyes and thought they were so cute. So I looked up what the male ones looked like, since I wanted my next mayor to be male and they were just as cute so I picked them


----------



## CrazyCat42 (Apr 20, 2015)

For my first town I simply answered the questions. Since then I choose the same face because it feels like "me".


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

Is my girly mayor face, her name is Kitty, I liked the cute rosy cheeks cause I have permanently rosy cheeks IRL.


And I picked this for my second mayor because I liked the eyelashes.

I really wish there was a freckle face because I think that would be really cute.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 20, 2015)

This is my mayor. I picked this face because it was new for this game and I thought it looked cool. And you get to say "Duh! It's a secret!" lol






This is the face for my second character. I like to pick a silly face for my second character and I just liked the way his eyelids looked. This was also a face I never had before on a villager and I wanted to try something different.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 20, 2015)

I chose this one because it's adorable. >u< And I didn't want any eyelashes


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Apr 20, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> I picked the face that looked the most like me I guess. My eyes are quite almond-shaped so I picked this face:
> 
> View attachment 91189
> 
> ...



I have that one! The eyes are a lot like mine. Before I had that really round eyed one with eyelashes at the bottom (tge one with pink pigtails) it was an abomination and it made me delete my old account cause I wasn't happy  with it.


----------



## matt (Apr 20, 2015)

I answered rover honestly and got my face


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 20, 2015)

I picked this face. It's something new and I really like it with brown eyes.


----------



## kawaii_princess (Apr 20, 2015)

I chose this face (mainly eyes) because since the first Animal Crossing game for the gamecube, I've always loved these eyes! They're just super cute with the one eyelash on each eye. And of course brown eyes because I have brown eyes~

Dunno how to remove the attachment but oh well! My face twice haha.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 20, 2015)

Those are some good reasons why you chose that face. Keep posting!


----------



## Ettienne (Apr 20, 2015)

When I first played, it was as a second character on my boyfriend's first town. I answered honestly and got this face. After I got my own game, I looked up the options--this was my favorite. I've considered the slate blue eyes with light brown hair, but I can't manage to get used to it.


----------



## Bunchi (Apr 20, 2015)

Mayor Molly has this  face because I thought it was the only cute one when I made it.

Mayor Bon has this  face because I think it's really cute and it's my current favorite.

Lucille has this  face because it matches her personality.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 20, 2015)

I didn't choose this face, I was born with it!


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Apr 20, 2015)

This one  I answered randomly and didn't realize you could have different faces. I don't like it at all but I'm way too far into the game to reset


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 20, 2015)

Sawyer2030 said:


> View attachment 91248
> This one  I answered randomly and didn't realize you could have different faces. I don't like it at all but I'm way too far into the game to reset



That face is cool imo  He looks like he knows something we don't


----------



## Bunchi (Apr 20, 2015)

Sawyer2030 said:


> View attachment 91248
> This one  I answered randomly and didn't realize you could have different faces. I don't like it at all but I'm way too far into the game to reset



He looks really smug.
Like he just robbed an old lady.
Or maybe he's killed a man and he got away with it.
You never know with those types.


----------



## Orieii (Apr 20, 2015)

I answered all the questions honestly and got my face, which is the same one from my CF game :3 It's the cute, girly face (similar to Chrissy and Cookie's). I really like it! ♡♡♡


----------



## RayOfHope (Apr 20, 2015)

...


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 21, 2015)

I had no idea I could choose, so I just answered the questions and boom, it's the face I ended up with.  But I was happy with it, so, *shrugs*, I lived with it.


----------



## al-tirah (Apr 21, 2015)

I had this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in my previous town and decided to go for something different with my new town so I got this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because of the eyes that look tired like mine after all the resetting for a good town layout.


----------



## HoennMaster (Apr 21, 2015)

I think it looks the best and love how the eyes seem partly distracted which is me all the time.


----------



## Cats_are_cool (Apr 21, 2015)

http://www.jvgs.net/acnlfaces/girl-bab.jpg​
Didn't "choose" this face as I didn't know the answers could influence your face haha XD
Found it out like a day after, but I don't mind this face, it's cute ^_^


----------



## Piggles (Apr 21, 2015)

Laudine said:


> I have this face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i went with this too, just because I love the eyes 
Reminded me of when i do my cat like eyeliner


----------

